
Ask HN: Motivation - usernamebias
Background:<p>I&#x27;m 22, I work as a Full-stack dev &amp; solutions architect. I work full-time for a local company and continue to work at home on a SaaS that I&#x27;ve built and some ideas for other SaaS I would like to at least prototype.<p>I typically put in my 8 hours at work, get home (gym -&gt; eat -&gt; work on my stuff). Mon - Fri. There where lazy days but I was always able to pick up where I left the next day.<p>Recently however, I&#x27;m finding it difficult to get stuff done. At work, I drone the day away. Working without any thrill. The work is mundane and repetitive. When I get home, I often lay in bed after gym and eating.<p>I keep telling myself that I&#x27;m tired that night, and that I will wake up at 6AM and get stuff done before work 10am. I wake up at 6am, but still lack the motivation to sit down in-front of my computer and do it.<p>I should mentioned one of the things I keep putting off is updating my resume so I can find another 9-5.<p>Question:<p>I&#x27;m I burning out? Is it habit I just have to retrain? Anyone experiencing something similar?
======
RUG3Y
I feel the same as you. Completely unmotivated and burned out.

I wish I had some good advice for you, but I'm still trying to figure it out
myself.

------
JSeymourATL
> The work is mundane and repetitive.

Deep work is hard, not always satisfying. Generally speaking, progress equals
happiness. What's important to you? What do you want to achieve? Why?

Robbins has a good system for creating an action plan >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78pwjZ7lzBI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78pwjZ7lzBI)

------
Jtsummers
You mention work, exercise, and work. What do you do socially? Try to keep up
the current routine, but change some nights for nights out with friends (or
nights in) each week. You may be experiencing some loneliness with your
burnout.

In my experience, burnout comes from too long as a student/worker (even self-
employed) without giving yourself a break (among other things, but this is a
common start to it). Maybe find some other hobbies to help you out, even if
they're only intermittent (like my infrequent gaming hobby). They give you
something entirely different to focus on for a few nights each month. That
break can do wonders for your motivation and focus when you return to your
other projects.

------
android521
You need to spend time with other people (non co-workers) at least once a week
as a way to recharge yourself.

~~~
J-dawg
I feel the same as the OP, and had never thought of this as a possible cause.
Unfortunately none of my friends live close to me.

~~~
cauterized
Find a weekly meetup or a place to volunteer (doing something different from
your workday activities) once a week. You'll see the same faces over and over,
get some social interaction, and develop a bit of comraderie, maybe even a new
friendship or two.

~~~
J-dawg
I think you're right. Time to get out of this rut.

------
ak39
Until you ship a minimum viable and usable product in the hands of a user who
depends on your software, you'll languish with crushing torpor. It happens to
almost all of us.

Focus efforts now to release v1. Find your willing user first, commit to
deadline with the user, deploy version 1 for user to start off with, then
watch life take on new motivation as criticism, comments and compliments start
coming in.

MVP or bust

------
fnightingale
Are there any learning opportunities that you can ask for at work? New
technologies you can explore while improving the company in a small way? If
you're not excited about the technologies you're currently working in you can
find ways to grow. It's kind of up to you to ask for them, though.

------
mynameislegion
Do some open source stuff, go to some open source conferences and make friends
with open source people. Eventually the community will be a major motivator.
Eventually you'll find a job doing open source things.

------
ryanlm
You haven't mentioned how long your commute is. How long is it? I think that
is a significant factor in how much energy you have after your done with work
for the day.

